# Life and Diary of David Brainard



## Stephen L Smith (May 9, 2016)

Hello. I am keen to read the Life and Diary of David Brainard. I note there are 2 main editions - one produced by Banner of Truth; the other by Baker books. The Banner ed is double the size of the Baker ed.

Does anyone know why this is the case? Any recommendations re the best edition?

Thank you.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 9, 2016)

I'm not sure of the difference between the two editions you reference. I read it as published in BOT's 2-vol. _Works of Jonathan Edwards_. Tiny print, huge impact. You're in for one of the best sorts of blessing.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 9, 2016)

That is an amazing book. I have it on the kindle. It's a great version and I think it's either free or one dollar. Also, there is a documentary movie that just came out that is awesome. It really helps us understand his life and what was happening.


----------



## alexandermsmith (May 9, 2016)

The Banner edition is quite a squat book- the pages aren't very big. The writing is also quite spaced out over the pages. This may account for the difference in page numbers (if the Baker edition is a large page book with close writing). There might be other reasons: I don't know the Baker edition.

But we sell the Banner edition in the FP Bookroom and it has both parts (Diary and Journal) as well as Edwards' Preface and Reflections. So, everything. And it's a very handsomely produced volume. I'd go for the Banner edition.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I decided to get the Banner Ed. I see in the introductory note to the Banner Ed (online preview) it states many editions do not have Edwards reflections on Brainerd's life which is unfortunate. Look forward to a blessed read and reflection.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 11, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> You're in for one of the best sorts of blessing.


Thank you Rev Marsh. Look forward to that blessing!


----------

